# Tire Wear



## [email protected] (May 27, 2021)

I have an all wheel drive 2020 M3 and I just had the tires rotated and I was informed that the wear on the back 2 tires was more than the front tires! I assumed that the tire wear should be the same on all 4 tires as it is an all wheel drive?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Take a look at the tires yourself. Are they noticeably different?


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> I have an all wheel drive 2020 M3 and I just had the tires rotated and I was informed that the wear on the back 2 tires was more than the front tires! I assumed that the tire wear should be the same on all 4 tires as it is an all wheel drive?


It doesn't work that way. The rears do most of the work under normal traction and acceleration conditions.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I have an all wheel drive 2020 M3 and I just had the tires rotated and I was informed that the wear on the back 2 tires was more than the front tires! I assumed that the tire wear should be the same on all 4 tires as it is an all wheel drive?


They might be trying to sell you tires. One set wearing a little faster is normal on any car, and it's the reason why you rotate them in the first place.


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2021)

TomT said:


> It doesn't work that way. The rears do most of the work under normal traction and acceleration conditions.


Thanks Tom


----------



## [email protected] (May 27, 2021)

Ed Woodrick said:


> Take a look at the tires yourself. Are they noticeably different?


I never rotated tires until 13,000 km so I should have rotated sooner. My error.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

And different tires wear differently. I ran 2 sets of OEM Michelins for 31K miles each but they required rotation about every 5-6K miles. I currently have 23K miles on a set of Pirellis and no rotation has been necessary yet.


----------

